# Stormy Weather Hunting



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I absolutely think the best duck hunting takes place as a cold front pushes through. You have high winds, dark clouds and the cloud cover drops low to the ground. IMO these are the best days to be in the marsh. Yesterday was no exception. 3 limits. Gadwalls, Pintails, GWT Teal and Wigeons. Old school camo to boot.


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

I must have been in the wrong place. Got a few teal, but most of what I saw was still flying way too high, and i'm not one to Skybust. 

Must be the difference of boat hunting compared to me being an old foot soldier. I try to get as far from the dikes as possible, but can't walk forever anymore. Oh well, maybe one of these days a boat will be in the budget.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice work Rob. Being stuck at work all day then school all night when a storm like this rolls through kills me. I'd love to be hunkered down in the layout over some salicornia just now.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

It was a great day that for sure. i love those kinda days as well. thanks again for a day in the marsh.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

Looks fun!!!

I was bumbed to see the wind gone this morning, still didn't keep me from taking my two oldest out, it was the younger of the two's first hunt, no ducks but lots of fun


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Today was ok. Kicking myself for not getting out yesterday. 
There was a nice little storm moved through about 10:30 got things going for an hour or so. 
I did seem to find a lot of teal today. And seen a lot of them flying


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

Regretfully I canoed out yesterday evening, and had a [email protected]#L of a time getting back to the landing.... Hunting was awsome, I love leaving with ducks still flocking in!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dixieboy said:


> Regretfully I canoed out yesterday evening, and had a [email protected]#L of a time getting back to the landing.... Hunting was awsome, I love leaving with ducks still flocking in!


When we were cleaning up decoys we had ducks trying to land. It was crazy.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice shoot! Any time you can kill a 3 man limit and be picking up before ending time is a great day.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Storms makin birds do some weird things down here.... just had a flock of about 400 (yes really) snows fly for about ten minutes circling the prison while we were out on the back dock having a smoke. Pretty **** cool.... I'd only ever seen random singles flying with Canadas before so I was glad I was out there. I've never seen snows like that in our area (Gunnison). Been pretty stormy the last two days here but I've been workin so kinda makes me wish I'd been off. :?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Riverrat77 said:


> Storms makin birds do some weird things down here.... just had a flock of about 400 (yes really) snows fly for about ten minutes circling the prison while we were out on the back dock having a smoke. Pretty **** cool.... I'd only ever seen random singles flying with Canadas before so I was glad I was out there. I've never seen snows like that in our area (Gunnison). Been pretty stormy the last two days here but I've been workin so kinda makes me wish I'd been off. :?


Never seen snows or blues do that up here. They do that a lot down south where I am originally from. Not unusual to see flocks in excess of 10,000 birds in a rice or soybean field. I don't know if they still do but they used to have a late season snow/blue goose season down there where you could hunt with electronic calls, no plugs in your gun, even magazine extensions and no limit. I've seen pictures of family killing 150+ in a single day.


----------



## K Lark (Sep 13, 2013)

dang sorry you are locked up in prision rat; you shood,ve thought bout that before you did yer crime; you seen any coot out their fowlmouth?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

K Lark said:


> dang sorry you are locked up in prision rat; you shood,ve thought bout that before you did yer crime; you seen any coot out their fowlmouth?


Lots of coots! You should come out with me one day.
I shot another limit today in the same spot. pintails, wigeons and gadwalls.


----------

